# Photographer's playground.



## weeds2nicaragua (Dec 26, 2013)

Have been on 3 volcanoes in Nicaragua the past week.  They are a photographer's paradise.  If I figure out how to upload to TPF, I'll share some day.  Until then, I recommend Nicaragua's natural beauty and the opportu ity to play for cheap.  BW, Nicaragua

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## timor (Dec 27, 2013)

You can hone your skills here:
Test Forum
I gonna be looking for your pictures in, I guess, landscape gallery. See you.


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 10, 2014)

I've visited Nicaragua a couple of times.  It _is_ a beautiful country!


----------

